# R34 GTR Wheels on R32 GTR ?



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'm still trying to decide which wheels to put on my car. I'm thinking of a set of R34 GTR wheels, will these go straight on or would I need spacers, has anyone got any pics of a white R32 GTR with these wheels on ?

Cheers. :wavey:


Baz.


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

I believe they bolt on as are.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm pretty sure there pics in the wheels pictures thread


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Here you go , not in white but you get the idea, without any spacers! 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

never seen that before doesnt look bad at all

ive seen them on a 33 gtr and they looked good

go for em'


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

mine fitted straight on. No need for spacers or anything.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I like the R32 GTR with a old school low positive off set to the wheels


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## DR.GREENTHUMB (Jun 14, 2007)

Just to add a few more !!!!!





































Hope they help.

Cheers, matt.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

whos is the border car?


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*R34 Wheels on a R32*

Superb !!!!

Cheers Guys. That's made my mind up for me, just got to find some now.

Cheers again. 


Baz. :thumbsup:


----------



## DR.GREENTHUMB (Jun 14, 2007)

The border car is mine :wavey: , why do you ask ?????

cheers , matt


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

DR.GREENTHUMB said:


> The border car is mine :wavey: , why do you ask ?????
> 
> cheers , matt


probably becuase it looks stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

infamous_t said:


>


jesus. two 4" tails!!!


----------



## gobiz (Jul 26, 2009)

What's the handling like for R32 gtr running R34 gtr wheels?


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

bazza1 said:


> Superb !!!!
> 
> Cheers Guys. That's made my mind up for me, just got to find some now.
> 
> ...


Hav a set here if your interested, coming off my r34 next week, £690 +p&p


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

bazza1 said:


> Superb !!!!
> 
> Cheers Guys. That's made my mind up for me, just got to find some now.
> 
> ...


Hi Matey

I've got a set in my garage (came off my 34) £700.00 and only in Surrey !

Me


----------



## DocZilla91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow that looks great!


----------

